# Canon EOS-1D X Unboxing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10488"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10488" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10488"></a></div>
<strong>Lots in England


</strong>There seems to be a few Canon EOS-1D X’s popping up in the UK. A few lucky owners have emailed us to let us know.</p>
<p>One such person did an unboxing video of the camera. I had nothing to do with the orientation of the camera.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS-1D X Unboxing</strong></p>

<p><iframe width="500" height="375" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7BOaGxi5Bh4?fs=1&feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## intown (Jun 25, 2012)

1st Thanks to the poster for putting up the video. It is great to start seeing the 1Dx in peoples hands.

2nd The poster has said future videos will be horizontal. He is new to posting videos online.

3rd This video reminded me of another video put together by a Canadian Comedy troupe. It is pretty funny and not meant to hurt anyone's feelings. 

http://youtu.be/Bt9zSfinwFA


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 25, 2012)

intown said:


> 1st Thanks to the poster for putting up the video. It is great to start seeing the 1Dx in peoples hands.
> 
> 2nd The poster has said future videos will be horizontal. He is new to posting videos online.
> 
> 3rd This video reminded me of another video put together by a Canadian Comedy troupe. It is pretty funny and not meant to hurt anyone's feelings.



Excellent video, very funny!


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 25, 2012)

Does it really have a rubber battery cover? Seems odd for a $7K camera


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 25, 2012)

It aint crack or nothing, but it's still really bad lol


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 25, 2012)

Lucky him. Who cares how it was shot. I wish I could be unboxing the 1D X. 
He says he left a deposit in April. I preordered mine
On march 16. I hope mine shows up soon!


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 25, 2012)

seems Fotokonijnenberg in Holland received some too. Here's a link to their fb-page:

https://www.facebook.com/FotoKonijnenbergNL

This could be good news for me as I ordered mine at their Belgian branch office...


----------



## xROELOFx (Jun 25, 2012)

just got this from a cps newsletter: http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/eos_1d_x_and_lenses_available.do


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> Lucky him. Who cares how it was shot. I wish I could be unboxing the 1D X.
> He says he left a deposit in April. I preordered mine
> On march 16. I hope mine shows up soon!



Agreed, I'd even use my cell to show you guys.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 26, 2012)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/eos_1d_x_and_lenses_available.do


----------

